# UK native caterpillars?



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone know a good site for identifying UK native caterpillars?

Recently found a small green caterpillar brought in on hawthorn for my moon moths, trying to identify it.

Can upload pics if wanted.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

nope..sorry.we found 1 yesterday..massive black and orange hairy one


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> nope..sorry.we found 1 yesterday..massive black and orange hairy one


red admiral possibly???


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Slinkies mum said:


> red admiral possibly???


 god knows..nighthunter is going to hatch it then il take the pics after its hatched..it feeds on grass,,nighthunter will know the name.il ask him


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I've found a couple recently that I haven't known what they were. This website is pretty good...

Caterpillars - UK Safari

or this one

Identifying caterpillars. What sort of caterpillar is this?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ozig beat me to it..oh well..im here..i got the link so im going to post it any way :Na_Na_Na_Na: Caterpillars - UK Safari


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks guys, still no joy in identifying...

we really need some sort of database, preferably one that can be searched by foodplant (after all, the first clue is usually where you find the caterpillar)

and with different instars... maybe i'll try and set one up some day


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> thanks guys, still no joy in identifying...
> 
> we really need some sort of database, preferably one that can be searched by foodplant (after all, the first clue is usually where you find the caterpillar)
> 
> and with different instars... maybe i'll try and set one up some day


Yeah my moon moth caterpillars never move more than a cm from their food :lol2:


----------

